# Maximum Curls



## SkinCareJunky (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello everyone,






This is my first post (I think)





I have wavy/curly hair with alot of frizz in it..and it basically just goes nuts when I let it loose. My hair falls significantly too. I've been straightening it with an iron and applying some serums (Farouk Biosilk) before and after the straightening process. When it's straight..it looks neater..and its easier to manage. So, I've come to the realization..I will never be able to let my hair flow in its natural state.

However, straightening has ruined my hair. Besides being unmanagable, it's now damaged..



Also..being that my is hair long..it takes FOREVER. I just don't have that time. So..today..on my day off..I decided..no more straightening. I want to scrunch my hair from now on..which means..I'll have to wash my hair everyday..



..another problem. When I scrunch it, I want to achieve like MAXIMUM CURLS..I LOVEEEEE :icon_love ..that TIGHT CURL look. I know alot of the Egyptian and Pueto Rican girls have hair like that..and when its gelled..it looks awesome.





What products should I use? Help?!!


----------



## Geek (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome! Did I read this right? That is your hair?


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks guys,



.

Noo..that's the hair I want. See..she has like really right curls..but I'm pretty sure she had to put gel in it to make it look that way.


----------



## Salope (Oct 7, 2005)

My hair is curly with lots of flyaways and it's dry. To acheive maximum curliness, moisture is key so make sure to condition your hair daily. Use a nice thick everyday conditioner and also try out hair masques &amp; deep conditioners. I'm sure some ladies on the forum could recommend some good ones. Don't ever brush your hair. Use a wide mouth comb when you've come out of the shower. Some people suggest never even doing that but I need to comb it at least then to detangle my hair.

What kind of look are you going for...wet or dry curls? I personally like the natural touchable curls look so I use gel as a base, L'Oreal Anti-Stiky Invisi Gel &amp; L'Oreal Melting Gel, and then I use some mousse as my hair dries a bit. If you blow dry your hair, always use a diffuser. I used to use all of those serums and other products but found they never really did anything for me in terms of frizziness or shine so I stick to plain old gel &amp; mousse to acheive my look. I'd suggest getting some long layers to rid your hair of some weight. This will give you some volume and also make your curls bounce more. Also get regular trims.


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey Salope, thanks for the advice.



I'm gonna go out and by a comb. About moisture..I've actually cut down on the amount of conditioner I use..and I never use a leave in conditioner..because my hair is VERY OILY..and more added moisture..I dunno. Those products you mentioned..they give you a a dry look right? I want the wet curl look..even though its not wet..I think tight girls usually look wet and shiny anyways right? The girl in the pic looks as if her hair is wet..yet it probably isn't. I've noticed that the hair looks really soft..yet its actually hard as a rock and makes a crisp crisp noise then you touch it. I don't mind this though..lol.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to MuT!



You can also add a serum (like Citre'Shine or Frizz Ease) to add gloss to the hair and adding smoothness. You can also try CurlySexyHair products as they really help put more curl definition in my hair.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Welcome to MuT!



You can also add a serum (like Citre'Shine or Frizz Ease) to add gloss to the hair and adding smoothness. You can also try CurlySexyHair products as they really help put more curl definition in my hair.



Welcome to MUT! I agree with Janelle on this. I love CurlySexyHair Curl Enhancer.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Welcome to MUT! I agree with Janelle on this. I love CurlySexyHair Curl Enhancer. It's awesome, isn't it ?



I'm actually seeing real curl now instead of just waved together mess! lol


----------



## Marisol (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* It's awesome, isn't it ?



I'm actually seeing real curl now instead of just waved together mess! lol



Yup! I have been using it every day since I got it. Loving it!


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks girls! I'm gonna try out that curlysexyhair curl enhancer...I'm excited!!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SkinCareJunky* Thanks girls! I'm gonna try out that curlysexyhair curl enhancer...I'm excited!!



Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## robinoja (Oct 8, 2005)

Where do you get "curlysexyhair"? I can't find it. My hair is part loose waves and part ringlet. It is a real pain to get my natural curls to look pretty because there is so much variation of wave and curl. Any suggestions? I end up straightening it quite a bit.


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 8, 2005)

Janelle,

Where can you find these products? CurlySexyHair?

Jen

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Welcome to MuT!



You can also add a serum (like Citre'Shine or Frizz Ease) to add gloss to the hair and adding smoothness. You can also try CurlySexyHair products as they really help put more curl definition in my hair.


----------



## Rozowiutka (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh. Beautiful hair on photo.

I love it!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *robinoja* Where do you get "curlysexyhair"? I can't find it. My hair is part loose waves and part ringlet. It is a real pain to get my natural curls to look pretty because there is so much variation of wave and curl. Any suggestions? I end up straightening it quite a bit. I found it at Ulta.


----------



## envymi (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SkinCareJunky* Noo..that's the hair I want. See..she has like really right curls..but I'm pretty sure she had to put gel in it to make it look that way. From the way her curls look...I think she's got a perm...I have really curly hair that does its own thing alot, sometimes its just wavy, sometimes it turns into a fro...when I wear it really curly, I usually oil it up and maybe put some sort of serum or oil based spray...I try to stick with more natural products because I hate the stiff and sticky feeling and build up of alot of products, but the one product that always gives a decent curl is the Noodle Head line from Beyond the Zone. I have the spray and the cream.


----------



## robinoja (Oct 8, 2005)

Thank you! I am definitely going to try it. I'm new to this site and new to ordering haircare products off the internet. Never thought of that - good idea!


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm probably gonna try Ulta..but I found it at a site. Not sure if I'm allowed to post the exact link..but its called Eva Beauty.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Welcome to MuT!



You can also add a serum (like Citre'Shine or Frizz Ease) to add gloss to the hair and adding smoothness. You can also try CurlySexyHair products as they really help put more curl definition in my hair.



Can curly sexy hair products do anything to straight hair that I would use a curling iron on, then try to scrunch it???


----------



## elljmz (Oct 9, 2005)

I have curly hair just like that picture you posted only my hair is only just past my shoulders. To get that wet look (but dry hair) and if you don't mind a bit of crunchiness use *Biosilk Rock Hard Gelee*. After you shampoo and condition put it on and comb through. Next I put a headband on to keep the hair out of my face and I let it air dry while I get dressed and put on my makeup. This allows the RHG to form almost like a cast and prevents any frizzies from forming when I diffuse it dry. I have tried hundreds of different products and hundreds of different combinations of products and this one seems to work the best for humid weather. In the winter I use Herbal Essences Maximum hold mousse and then top with Splash hairspray by Focus 21 and then the headband , airdry then diffuse routine. Hope this helps.

Originally Posted by *SkinCareJunky* Hey Salope, thanks for the advice.



I'm gonna go out and by a comb. About moisture..I've actually cut down on the amount of conditioner I use..and I never use a leave in conditioner..because my hair is VERY OILY..and more added moisture..I dunno. Those products you mentioned..they give you a a dry look right? I want the wet curl look..even though its not wet..I think tight girls usually look wet and shiny anyways right? The girl in the pic looks as if her hair is wet..yet it probably isn't. I've noticed that the hair looks really soft..yet its actually hard as a rock and makes a crisp crisp noise then you touch it. I don't mind this though..lol.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 9, 2005)

Great info! I will have to try that Biosilk gel myself now!




But as for your question wvpumpkin - it seems to work on straight hair as well... now you might not get 'perm' results, so don't expect a total transformation... lol But it does have styling elements and ingredients that allow your hair to be molded and to retain a curl... so it will probably help you out.


----------



## elljmz (Oct 9, 2005)

If you want to try it just make sure you get the Rock Hard Gelee because there is also just a regular gel called Silk Therapy Gel (I think) and it doesn't even come close to working like the RHG.

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Great info! I will have to try that Biosilk gel myself now!



But as for your question wvpumpkin - it seems to work on straight hair as well... now you might not get 'perm' results, so don't expect a total transformation... lol But it does have styling elements and ingredients that allow your hair to be molded and to retain a curl... so it will probably help you out.


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

hmmm, i have very curly hair and in order to get the non-frizzy look i find its more in technique then product. After i shower i brush my hair then just ponytail it (no more brush after this) put the slightest amount of shine serum in. By kms, flatout, weightless shine spray. And then do watever, go to bed, get ready. I find blow drying the hair at all just adds extra friz and by ponytailing it guarantees top of hair will b smooth. then wen hair is dry i jus add slightest amount of gell to ends of hair n scrunch....i did exactly this for the dare 2 be contest today. ill post the pic of it i posted in that forum. Also i only used about a tbsp of gell in this scenario, if i added more would make curls tighter.


----------



## elljmz (Oct 9, 2005)

Believe me I have tried every new product out there and every "technique" I can think of and even a bunch of techniques that curly hair specialist stylists have suggested. I have four sisters and we all have curly hair but we each have our own different routine that works for us. What works for me does absolutely nothing for them and vice versa. I think it has a lot to do with how healthy your hair is , texture of hair, level of curliness, the products you choose and your technique. And as I get older all of these variables have changed and they continue to do so. One thing I am grateful for is the fact that even though my hair is extremely curly (think Juliana Marguiles or Minnie Driver) I can blow it out so it is stick straight without any frizzies which 3 out of my four sisters cannot do.

Originally Posted by *GreekLatina* hmmm, i have very curly hair and in order to get the non-frizzy look i find its more in technique then product. After i shower i brush my hair then just ponytail it (no more brush after this) put the slightest amount of shine serum in. By kms, flatout, weightless shine spray. And then do watever, go to bed, get ready. I find blow drying the hair at all just adds extra friz and by ponytailing it guarantees top of hair will b smooth. then wen hair is dry i jus add slightest amount of gell to ends of hair n scrunch....i did exactly this for the dare 2 be contest today. ill post the pic of it i posted in that forum. Also i only used about a tbsp of gell in this scenario, if i added more would make curls tighter.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Great info! I will have to try that Biosilk gel myself now!



But as for your question wvpumpkin - it seems to work on straight hair as well... now you might not get 'perm' results, so don't expect a total transformation... lol But it does have styling elements and ingredients that allow your hair to be molded and to retain a curl... so it will probably help you out.



Is the stuff called... curly sexy hair curl enhancing foam or just curl enhancer???


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

yu seem to hav it well under control


----------



## meaghan<3 (Oct 9, 2005)

i would use anti frizz serum also it really tames the frizz


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *elljmz* I have curly hair just like that picture you posted only my hair is only just past my shoulders. To get that wet look (but dry hair) and if you don't mind a bit of crunchiness use *Biosilk Rock Hard Gelee*. After you shampoo and condition put it on and comb through. Next I put a headband on to keep the hair out of my face and I let it air dry while I get dressed and put on my makeup. This allows the RHG to form almost like a cast and prevents any frizzies from forming when I diffuse it dry. I have tried hundreds of different products and hundreds of different combinations of products and this one seems to work the best for humid weather. In the winter I use Herbal Essences Maximum hold mousse and then top with Splash hairspray by Focus 21 and then the headband , airdry then diffuse routine. Hope this helps. Thanks..



..Ohh..I think I actually saw that Biosilk product ur talking about (but I didn't buy it)..I went into this beauty supply store today at the mall..and bought some things..that curlysexyhair enhancer, aussie scrunch spray, garnier fructis curl shaping spray gel, Bed Head Hard Head hair spray, one of the ladies who worked there told me to get this KMS curl up shampoo..so i did, and yeah..a comb..hehe. I'm just gonna test some of this stuff out and let ya guys know how it goes.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SkinCareJunky* Thanks..



..Ohh..I think I actually saw that Biosilk product ur talking about (but I didn't buy it)..I went into this beauty supply store today at the mall..and bought some things..that curlysexyhair enhancer, aussie scrunch spray, garnier fructis curl shaping spray gel, Bed Head Hard Head hair spray, one of the ladies who worked there told me to get this KMS curl up shampoo..so i did, and yeah..a comb..hehe. I'm just gonna test some of this stuff out and let ya guys know how it goes. Wow! Holy haul! lol I'm sure you're bound to find something that will work for you in all that!




Keep us posted !


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin forward 2 it



if it works mayb post sum pics too


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GreekLatina* lookin forward 2 it



if it works mayb post sum pics too



That would be great! I'm always on the hunt for good products.... lol (Not like the 100lb. bag I already have of them needs anymore in it) but... ya know



lol


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Oct 14, 2005)

The CurlySexyHair stuff is good..I scrunched my hair with that. After that..I sprayed a bunch of hair spray on top. The curls just popped out.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SkinCareJunky* The CurlySexyHair stuff is good..I scrunched my hair with that. After that..I sprayed a bunch of hair spray on top. The curls just popped out. Yeah - mine does that too with it ... it's great stuff!


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Oct 14, 2005)

I would post pics..except that I left my digi camera in New Jersey..and I live in North Carolina now..so..



..also..I don't have a webcam at the moment.


----------



## niu_latina (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for introducing me to *Biosilk Hard Gelee* because since day one when I bought it on Ebay for $7 and used it I completely fell in love with it!! I have naturally curly hair but I wanted something that would define my curls like in that picture and this product definately does.....now I just *need advice on what to use for my roots* because my curls are beautifully defined but my roots look all limp.....any advice? Thanks again


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 22, 2005)

BigSexyHair Root lifter &amp; blowdrying upside down... scrunching with a diffuser



Helps me out a lot...

I finally bought the Biosilk Hard Gelee... figures I haven't done curls since - lol Probably will tomorrow, since it's supposed to rain. So I'll let you know my results





And sorry wvpumpkin... I didn't see your post, but its called "Curl Power" curl enhancing spray. It's slightly foamy, but in an aerosol spray.


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *elljmz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have curly hair just like that picture you posted only my hair is only just past my shoulders. To get that wet look (but dry hair) and if you don't mind a bit of crunchiness use *Biosilk Rock Hard Gelee*. After you shampoo and condition put it on and comb through. Next I put a headband on to keep the hair out of my face and I let it air dry while I get dressed and put on my makeup. This allows the RHG to form almost like a cast and prevents any frizzies from forming when I diffuse it dry. I have tried hundreds of different products and hundreds of different combinations of products and this one seems to work the best for humid weather. In the winter I use Herbal Essences Maximum hold mousse and then top with Splash hairspray by Focus 21 and then the headband , airdry then diffuse routine. Hope this helps. Does the headband not give the top front of your hair a funky shape? I'm scared to try a handband because I'm afraid it might make my hair look weird!


----------



## elljmz (Jun 14, 2007)

Maybe you could try clips if you are really worried about it. I use a headband because it works for me. I don't get a funky shape at all. When I diffuse dry the headband comes out. I guess I wasn't clear about that part. HTH!


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 14, 2007)

AH, I see! Maybe a headband would help me.. my font curls (which used to be my bangs) always fall in my face - or rather my eyes! LOL

Originally Posted by *GreekLatina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmmm, i have very curly hair and in order to get the non-frizzy look i find its more in technique then product. After i shower i brush my hair then just ponytail it (no more brush after this) put the slightest amount of shine serum in. By kms, flatout, weightless shine spray. And then do watever, go to bed, get ready. I find blow drying the hair at all just adds extra friz and by ponytailing it guarantees top of hair will b smooth. then wen hair is dry i jus add slightest amount of gell to ends of hair n scrunch....i did exactly this for the dare 2 be contest today. ill post the pic of it i posted in that forum. Also i only used about a tbsp of gell in this scenario, if i added more would make curls tighter. That sounds like it might work for me.. what type on ponytail holder to you use? I'm afraid a little skinny elastic one might leave a bend in my hair. Did you you a scrunchie maybe?


----------



## SOnja Be (Jun 23, 2011)

I have to disagree with some of my fellow curly-haired gals here ... I have very thick, very coarse, very curly/frizzy hair that's past my shoulders, and honestly, Shielo's Hydrate Shampoo and their Hydrate Refreshing Mist actually WORKS -- and works well -- for my hair. I love the fact that the Shielo Hydrate Refreshing Mist not only smells good, but it isn't stiff and sticky, and, does a really nice job "taming" my wild hair. I haven't been able to find it in quite some time, though, and so Im just gonna order online at their website.


----------

